# New horses lets see them!!



## kayla221444 (Oct 22, 2010)

In a mood to see everyones new horses!!! Maybe ones recently purchased at the Reece sale? Lets see what everyone got!!




None for me but sure wished


----------



## yankee_minis (Oct 22, 2010)

Shadys Cinnamon Bucks, daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo Bandolero






bred to Reeces Thunder Bay for 2011


----------



## ruffian (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 22, 2010)

*FFF Entertainer's Academy Cadet*






This is one of our new additions to Coventry Lane Farm being a ASPC/AMHR weanling stallion that was a Top 5 in his Futurity Halter class and a Top Ten in his Open Halter class. Caddy already has done very well in the show ring at his first AMHR Rated show in August prior to Nationals with being awarded Reserve Grand Champion Stallion Over and Reserve Champion Junior Stallion Over. Caddy is super sweet and I fell in love with him ever since I saw his foal picture listed on LB right after he was born.

We are looking forward in the 2011 season with this colt and he will be our future herd sire. Caddy has the Graham's, H.P. Jerico's and the various Michigan's in his background which is a great combination.

*Michigan's Plymouth Rock*











Rocky is a 2006 ASPC Modern Pleasure gelding that is professionally trained for halter and driving. He is super sweet and loves attention and this fellow can really move out with having a awesome headset and is a driving machine. We are looking forward in showing him next year at the pony shows and hopefully take him along with all our other ponies to Shetland Congress.

We have another ASPC Foundation shetland filly that will be arriving within the next month and will be announced at a later date, she will be on our pony showstring as well for the 2011 season.

Thanks for letting us share..


----------



## Laura Leopard (Oct 22, 2010)

I just got this boy last week. He's Cygnet Farms All Fired Up (pending). He's 6 months old. I'm calling him Cooper.

The pics aren't the best because he did not want me to touch his feet to try to set him up better. He's since learned to let me touch, pick up, clean and set up his feet and he's only been with me for a week. I just love him.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 22, 2010)

Our excitement is from Little Kings Oktoberfest make an offer sale

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz

30" palomino Buckeroo SON





Boones Little Buckeroo x Philia Blazes Ginger


----------



## Timeless (Oct 22, 2010)

Chance of Golds Enchanted Buckeroo. She is the sweetest and friendliest mare I have ever owned. And the icing on the cake is that she is in foal to Fallen Ash Eagles Dark Deputy! I want to put her in a bubble until the baby is born. Thanks to everyone that has made this possible.

Introducing Chauncey. Paige told me this is what she has been called all her life. She knew she was at home when she heard it!


----------



## Ferin (Oct 22, 2010)

Great topic!

We added 5 new horses this year....

Buckeye WCF Im On Fire

For over a year I had been looking for the right single pleasure horse. I saw some nice ones but they just weren't the right fit. The minute I saw Fire I knew he was the one. As a 3 year old, he has already had a successful career in halter including recieving the title of 2009 AMHR Halter Horse of the Year and winning multiple National Championships and Reserves as a jr and sr gelding. In 2010 he also brought home a National Champion in Single Pleasure Driving and a top 5 in Liberty out of 58 horses. Above all, he has the most amazing personality and is my buddy. I am really looking forward to my first show season with him.











FPF Payoffs Unbridled Magic

Magic is my new all-around performance gelding. He does it all and is such a fun guy to work with. He's attended Nationals for the past 3 years and has numerous National titles. Magic is my teacher in showmanship and obstacle right now. I have had limited experience in both classes but he makes it look like I know what I am doing out in the showring.






Double Diamonds Blue Gambler

Gambler is an up and coming all-around performance gelding. He already drives, jumps, and is almost finished with obstacle training. He is so much fun and takes his job very seriosly. Gambler already has a successful show career in AMHA and is off to a good start in AMHR.






RHA Mister Fantastic

Rolex is a 2010 colt who I am looking forward to showing next year. He is a son of FRH JC's Captivation and a grandson to one of my favorite horses of all-time, JC's Jenga. Rolex has a breathtaking trot and will hopefully be a future driving horse. At his first show he went Champion Jr Stallion.






FFF Entertainers Curtain Call

Starlet is a 2010 filly and is very special to me because she is a full sister to my main show mare. She is an extremely sassy girl and has that look at me attitude. The first time I saw her I couldn't stop looking at her eyes, they are the most vivid blue eyes I have ever seen. She is another one that I can't wait to get in the show ring.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a couple, a few that I cannot really share recent pictures of until Spring....then a lot of new broodmares from over the summer, but below is a couple......

Graham's The Gambler - AMHR/ASPC Herd Sire by Grahams Classic Tango and out of an extrodinary mare named Red Rock Bullseye Taffy, making "The Gambler" a 1/2 sibling to Grahams Little King Lee and Grahams King Fashion. The Gambler is a very exciting pony for me.............this is a foal picture from '07 by Maggie Kalenak. He is now three and being bred to his first mares next Spring.

Graham's The Gambler ~


----------



## minih (Oct 23, 2010)

I have already posted once about our new purchase here on lilbeginnings but I am so excited about showing her next year I'm posting again



Her name is SMHC Gob of Money, barn name "Monae". She is AMHR/ASPC and will be shown as a mini and a shetland.


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2010)

congrats to everyone on their new horses.



eagles ring farm said:


> Our excitement is from Little Kings Oktoberfest make an offer sale
> 
> Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz
> 
> ...


Lori, lucky you, Buzz is gorgeous. Just window shopping, as usual, and Buzz was one of my favorites on the LKF site.


----------



## stormy (Oct 23, 2010)

Been doing a bit of shopping lately, changing direction so here my new girls from Westwind Farms, thanks Cammie for allowing me to purchase these beautiful girls!!

Trixsy






Heiress






and Debut!


----------



## stormy (Oct 23, 2010)

Then I took a look at Little Kings make an offer sale! Spent Thursday afternoon and Friday morning with Robin looking at horses and making some hard decisions...Now look what I have in my back yard!!

Buckeroo Avatar and Echo's Aspiration











And Buckin Revolution!!






I am still in shock!! Thanks so much Robin and Marianne for making my dreams come true!!


----------



## Relic (Oct 23, 2010)

Our only purchase we made this year was a 5 year old gelding back in April..when l first saw him drive l couldn't believe how well he moved for a guy with just a few weeks worth of driving behind him. Love my new driving gelding Regal


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2010)

stormy said:


> Then I took a look at Little Kings make an offer sale! Spent Thursday afternoon and Friday morning with Robin looking at horses and making some hard decisions...Now look what I have in my back yard!!
> 
> Buckeroo Avatar and Echo's Aspiration
> 
> ...


Love these two. And the sorrel is nice, too, but really like these two. Look at those blue eyes. I didn't see the buckskin on the site. Oh, to be able to go in person, but not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of Forum members have been shopping!








I've posted my new additions on other threads, but I'll add them to this one as well.

Underwoods Rally - 9 yr old 32" L & D Scout granddaughter. Love, love, love this mare!










And I have two appys!

Lil Promises Black Mercedes - 14 yr 33.25" black snowflake appaloosa mare.






Indian Dreams Spectacular Royalty - 3 yr 32" chestnut blanket appaloosa stallion. No pics of him yet as he has a tooth infection and his face is swollen.



Treating that now and pics will follow later.


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been VERY VERY Bad this Year





I will Post once they Arrive


----------



## ruffian (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been very good this year and haven't bought anything - but congratulations to all those with new arrivals!

Stormy - love those Buckeroo sons you got!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2010)

Lori, lucky you, Buzz is gorgeous. Just window shopping, as usual, and Buzz was one of my favorites on the LKF site.

Thanks so much Chanda we are so excited going to pick him up tomorrow

Absolutely beautiful additions everyone so far



lets see some more


----------



## minih (Oct 23, 2010)

> Absolutely beautiful additions everyone so far lets see some more


I agree, I love looking at pictures and would love to see more.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful horses everyone! I was lucky and able to add a new horse to my group this year.

His Name is Little Kings Bay Ablaze Crimson Sky. He is sired by Little Kings Bay Ablaze. I just love my new boy

These pictures are from Tami of Oak Park minaitures


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 23, 2010)

I had been looking for a new show horse for nearly 3 years now and finally settled on this girlie. She was WAY out of my price range, but thanks to credit she is all mine



I hope to have many years with her as she is extremely sweet - the most gentle horse in the barn!

McCarthy's Lonesome Dove


----------



## SWA (Oct 24, 2010)

These are our 2 new horses that we purchased earlier this year.





Our new ASPC/AMHR Shetland Stallion, "TC". (His registered name under ASPC is "Sunbriar's True Colors", and his registered name under AMHR is "SWA True Colors").











Here is our new ASPC Shetland Mare, "Buffy". (Her registered name under ASPC is "Stargait's Solar Dream").











My first experience ever showing was one time with each this year, and I'm so excited and hoping to try again soon.








Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SWA (Oct 24, 2010)

minih said:


> I have already posted once about our new purchase here on lilbeginnings but I am so excited about showing her next year I'm posting again
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is SMHC Gob of Money, barn name "Monae". She is AMHR/ASPC and will be shown as a mini and a shetland.


OH WOW Terri! Gosh, she is SO BEAUTIFUL!



SUPER CONGRATS!


----------



## spots n splashes (Oct 24, 2010)

We added 8 new additions to our herd this year; 3 mares, 1 bred mare (she foaled a very tiny black filly in July), 1 filly, 1 stallion and 2 colts. The plan for now is not to buy anymore horses till 2012 but we all know how that goes. Minis are like potato chips-can't just have one. Don't have pics of all. The two we recently purchased are below:

*Pineywoods Crystal Velvet* - 2 y/o grandaughter of Little Kings Black Velvet. She is on our show string for 2011. She is starting her driving training during the winter.






*Sulphuras Apache Frost* - Few Spot Appaloosa Stallion 100% color producer. Can't wait to breed him in the Spring!!


----------



## Orkie (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm not figuring out how to post pix but anyways, I bought two foal from Sherri Volz of Mini Gaits Farm. We are excited about adding them both to our show string for next year.


----------



## minih (Oct 24, 2010)

> OH WOW Terri! Gosh, she is SO BEAUTIFUL! SUPER CONGRATS!


Thank you! We are excited, it is going to be a long winter waiting for show season.





Topnotchminis, your little guy has a very pretty head. Nice eyes, and alert ears.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a new yearling filly and a teeny broodmare!

This is Toad Hills Pip Pip Cheerios! She is from Toad Hill Miniatures. She's a buckskin pinto filly, who looks like she will mature around 30 inches. She is extremely sweet! The second photo is her arriving by mini-van!











Most recently, we have added NW Teeny Duchess, from Maple Hollow Miniatures.Duchess was Top 5 All Star Champion last year, for Mare & Foal under 30". And she is in foal to a beautiful Buck Echo son!









In foal to COH Echo Express!


----------



## Reble (Oct 24, 2010)

I was good this year. Only got one new filly.

But had to get something for hubby.


----------



## equanox (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the only horse we have bought in 2010:

28" black appy boy. AMHA/AMHR & Falabella reg

Will see what 2011 brings as he already has two AMHR all stars awards in color & height class.Pictured this sept 2010.






Plus sent my fav. home bred broodmare out to be bred. She is confirmed in foal to *Flabys Supreme *for August 2011. Pictured below.






That is all for me!


----------



## Sandee (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll have to put in my new guy. Just got him this spring. The only horse we've bought in 5 years. Brush Creek's Magic Spell, 5 yrs old, double registered. He's great to drive.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 25, 2010)

We just made a deal to get Thousand Oaks Salutes Rosa Mia, a blue roan broodmare, from K Sera on the Forum. Mia is by Little Kings Salute Supreme.











We've had horses for 19 years (mostly big horses), and this will be our first ever roan!


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 25, 2010)

Sandee said:


> I'll have to put in my new guy. Just got him this spring. The only horse we've bought in 5 years. Brush Creek's Magic Spell, 5 yrs old, double registered. He's great to drive.






I love him! Oh wait - you know that! Congrats again.


----------



## LC Farm (Oct 25, 2010)

We have been very bad this year also. Here are our new ones.

SMHC Maxium Overdrive






Baxter's Rumor Has It






Baxter's Black Fashionista






Buckeye WCF Kewpies Star






Buckeye WCF Image of My Song






Oatmeal Acres She Ken B The 1


----------



## Seashells (Oct 25, 2010)

I purchased "kissy" a few months ago. She has Little Kings, Bond breeding...but I just love her sweet personality and sparkly blue eyes. She has been a perfect addition for us.


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I guess it's time for me to fess up. I wasn't planning to, REALLY. But I couldn't help myself.

I bought Ash Creek Miss Bea Haven (AMHA/AMHR), sired by Redrock Ahoy Captain SOS and out of Cuddlesome Melody Of The Heart.






Not a good picture, but I'm not about to clip her this time of the year. I can hardly wait till she slicks off next spring.


----------



## REO (Oct 25, 2010)

Though there were a few I saw that I wanted, and one I still dream of having, I didn't by any any this year!.......(yet!)

(So far) this is the first time in 17 years I didn't buy any!

But the year isn't over with yet!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Some very nice purchases





I have/had my eye on a mare for a while now...but can't justify a purchase with all the vet bills we've had this past summer/fall



I'm happy with my two girls for now (and if Lex gives us a really nice filly in May, I'll know I made the right decision to not buy



).


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

My one and only purchase this year (actually in the last two years)

*Mc Carthys Return of the King * ASPC/AMHR

I am pretty excited - leaving tomorrow night to go pick him up.

​


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 26, 2010)

There are some really nice horses on this thread. Congratulations to all the buyers! But.... Woodland ... all I can say is WOW!






Love that boy, he's got something special going on.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 26, 2010)

Sandee said:


> I'll have to put in my new guy. Just got him this spring. The only horse we've bought in 5 years. Brush Creek's Magic Spell, 5 yrs old, double registered. He's great to drive.





Woodland Acres Farm said:


> My one and only purchase this year (actually in the last two years)
> 
> *Mc Carthys Return of the King * ASPC/AMHR
> 
> ...



Wow, wow! These two are just up my alley! Congrats!


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 27, 2010)

Woodland Acres Farm said:


> My one and only purchase this year (actually in the last two years)
> 
> *Mc Carthys Return of the King * ASPC/AMHR
> 
> ...


I liked his sister so I ended up buying a McCarthy filly this year... Congrats on buying him. Best of luck and Welcome to the McCarthy’s horse owner family! You’ll love your visit with the McCarthy’s too, they are just some great people!


----------

